# So it finally arrives today...



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I was so excited to get my Snoozer car seat System for Rocky. I got him the small seat with the extra small harness. I made the harness as small as I could and it fits well enough. I just don't think it's made for really small dogs. I think the adapter and harness strap is too long. Maybe I don't have it on right? Surprisingly, it does not come with much instruction. So I got my hubby to help. :blush: Well, even he couldn't understand why there is too long of a strap that he can lean over the sides or front too much. If we were to crash, I think he would still hit his head on the back of my seat...maybe I should scoot my seat up further but is this the way it is supposed to work? I thought he would be more secure in the seat where he can stand or lie down, but not have that far to fall over the sides or front of the seat. I know Marj and some others here have it too..is Rocky (5lbs.) too small for it? I got the small seat too. It also came with another strap with a hook, but have no idea what to do with that one. :blink:
They need to make one in teensy weensy Rocky Balboa size.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I have no idea because I do not have that car seat for the malts.



Rocky's Mom said:


> They need to make one in teensy weensy Rocky Balboa size.:HistericalSmiley:


LOL that will be great


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Is it the Snoozer Lookout? All you have to do is fasten the seat with the seat belt. I have the small seat and also got the smallest harnesses. My girls are 4 and 4 and 1/2 lbs. They both fit in the seat with room to spare. Lily did slip out of the harness a couple of times, but it is adjustable.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

*Pictures of the Lookout Snoozer System*

That's what I got...the Snoozer Lookout Car Seat System, that came with a seat belt adjuster and another strap with a hook on it, (don't know what that was for so didn't use it.) But here you can see what I'm looking at. When the dog has the harness on he can reach almost to the back of driver's seat. I will be switching the seat to the other side of the car later so he can see me. Is this right? As you can see in the pics I had to tie the adjuster strap in a knot to make it shorter and the whole thing seems like it's still too long and Rocky will fall out of it.:huh:


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I have the same seat for my furkidz.. i didnt get the seat belt system.. hmm.. maybe i should look into that.. let me know how it works out


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Hmmm....interesting! Bijou is 3.3 pounds and it fits her just fine and she is totally strapped in....Wished I knew why my system doesn't look like that...but DH is the one that puts it together....I'll try to pay attention next time I use the car...that won't be until this weekend.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I am bumping this up because I really need help!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Have you actually tried putting him in the seat all strapped in. I'm not sure if it will make a difference but sometimes it does.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I took him for a ride around the block last night....I am going to take him out this afternoon to see my Mom. I'll try it and see what happens..I just don't think he's secure enough to not fall out of it. :blink:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Rocky's Mom said:


> That's what I got...the Snoozer Lookout Car Seat System, that came with a seat belt adjuster and another strap with a hook on it, (don't know what that was for so didn't use it.) But here you can see what I'm looking at. When the dog has the harness on he can reach almost to the back of driver's seat. I will be switching the seat to the other side of the car later so he can see me. Is this right? As you can see in the pics I had to tie the adjuster strap in a knot to make it shorter and the whole thing seems like it's still too long and Rocky will fall out of it.:huh:


 Yours Snoozer car seat is exactly like mine. My harnesses are the nylon Vest Harness and the "thingy" that attaches the harness to the seat belt is different. It is an adjustable nylon belt with a leash clip. You are right, that is way too long and would not be safe.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

I have three of these seats but mine are 10 yrs old now. I also got an adjustable strap with a clip and can use it with the harness of my choice. I would call the company if I were you and ask them to send you the adjustable strap w/clip. And if you don't feel that the harness fits properly return it and buy a different brand. If I remember correctly I think lots of SM folks got their harnesses from G. W. Little. Good luck.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm not sure if this has been mentioned yet, but I use the black strap that came with the carseat itself. It looks like this: Lookout Replacement Strap - Snoozer Pet Accessories It goes around the seat belt and hooks on to the D-ring of the harness. It's super adjustable so you can make it as short as you need. I use the EzyDog harness for Bailey. 

Since you ordered the entire system, which came with the harness and the seat belt adaptor, I'm not sure if the black strap was included. 

I can't tell from the pictures and I haven't seen this in person...but I would think they would have a way for you to shorten the strap of the seat belt adaptor??


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

It looks like the seatbelt adaptor and harness you got were extra accessories that most of us didn't buy. If that's the case, I would return them if possible, unless you think you'll want to use them without the carseat--it looks to me like they're designed to be used without a dog carseat.

My Snoozer Lookout came with the basic nylon strap that loops around the seatbelt and clips together with a plastic clip. The nylon strap/loop also has a metal clip on it like the end of a leash has, to attach the strap/loop to your dog's harness and it's adjustable. That sounds like the piece that you mentioned you don't use, right? 

What I would do is disconnect the harness and seatbelt adaptor that is looped around the car seatbelt. Then take that nylon strap/loop that you're not using at the moment and loop that around the car seatbelt instead and clip it shut with the plastic clip. Then put your little guy in a regular harness (one you use for walking him) and attach the metal clip on the strap/loop to his harness--same as you would with a leash. The strap is adjustable in length so you can make it nice and short so he can't dangle out of the car seat even if he tried. 

See if that works better for you, as that is the setup that I think most of us are using. You may want to find a better harness than your usual walking harness if it's not that sturdy--this is just to test it out and see if this method contains him better.

In the mean time, it sounds safer to skip the carseat and have him buckled into your normal car's seat with that safety harness you got (unless it's still too long for that). It could be alarming if he would fall out of the carseat and be dangling while you're driving... and I'm sure you wouldn't want to get in an accident over something like that. :thumbsup:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Yes, GW Little is where I got my seat and the harnesses.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

You bought the entire safety system...which is the car harness and seat belt adaptor in addition to the carseat itself. Most of us only have the carseat, and use the nylon strap (like in my link above) to attach to the dog's harness. The benefit of using the safety system together (that specific harness, seat belt adaptor and the Snoozer car seat) is that it has been crash tested. 

Sophia said she uses that whole system together so hopefully she'll be able to help you figure out how to adjust it to fit Rocky.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Here is what I think you are referring to...the leash clip. What do I do with it? I took more pics of the harness so you can see there is no where to attach it, unless I'm missing something here, so that's why I haven't attached it. I think maybe this is used with other harnesses and not the one that comes with the system. I bought it on Amazon so now I have to wait and see if they reply back to me..I contacted the seller. :huh:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I did get that adjustable strap with the clip. I just put it onto the seat belt, but there is no D ring on the harness. Why would they send a harness without a D ring?


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Problem solved...they are crediting me back 20.00 and I'm going to get a diffferent harness, but for right now the harness I use for his walks work with the strap they sent. I guess that was a good deal because I cannot find another seat I like better. :smstarz:I'm just glad it's over. Now I don't have to mail it back to them. Thanks to everyone for your help.:wine:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I also have the same seat and mine came with the strap others have mentioned that loops around the seat belt and clips to the d ring. This works beautifully for us.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Maggie, what harness do you use with the strap? Should I be getting a certain one?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

we received the girls carseats yesterday, at first I was disappointed because B&B's is abit small for her:blush:, I bought the med size for the girls, couldn't wait to take them on their ride, Matilda loves her's:chili: B&B crys abit but has settled down and does lay in her's but it's snug for her, I wish I would have gotten the lg for B&B.
Dianne, I had the same problem with the strap being to long, but the car seat is made very sturdy, I couldn't be happier with the quality. I think your strap is wider, I plan on making a wider strap that fits around the seatbelt but I love the carseat:chili: I bought great harnesses at Petco they were on sale:aktion033: so now the girls are ready for their road trip:chili:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm sure B&B will get used to it and really, they curl up into little balls anyway, how much room do they really need, right? I'm happy with the quality of the Lookout snoozer. Which harness did you get, how much was it? Are you leaving to COME HERE????? I hope I hope I hope!!!!:chili:



Matilda's mommy said:


> we received the girls carseats yesterday, at first I was disappointed because B&B's is abit small for her:blush:, I bought the med size for the girls, couldn't wait to take them on their ride, Matilda loves her's:chili: B&B crys abit but has settled down and does lay in her's but it's snug for her, I wish I would have gotten the lg for B&B.
> Dianne, I had the same problem with the strap being to long, but the car seat is made very sturdy, I couldn't be happier with the quality. I think your strap is wider, I plan on making a wider strap that fits around the seatbelt but I love the carseat:chili: I bought great harnesses at Petco they were on sale:aktion033: so now the girls are ready for their road trip:chili:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm going to look for that harness. I have the strap, yay..it was included.
I can use his harness we walk with, but really want to get him another. Thanks!!



Bailey&Me said:


> I'm not sure if this has been mentioned yet, but I use the black strap that came with the carseat itself. It looks like this: Lookout Replacement Strap - Snoozer Pet Accessories It goes around the seat belt and hooks on to the D-ring of the harness. It's super adjustable so you can make it as short as you need. I use the EzyDog harness for Bailey.
> 
> Since you ordered the entire system, which came with the harness and the seat belt adaptor, I'm not sure if the black strap was included.
> 
> I can't tell from the pictures and I haven't seen this in person...but I would think they would have a way for you to shorten the strap of the seat belt adaptor??


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Problem solved...they are crediting me back 20.00 and I'm going to get a diffferent harness, but for right now the harness I use for his walks work with the strap they sent. I guess that was a good deal because I cannot find another seat I like better. :smstarz:I'm just glad it's over. Now I don't have to mail it back to them. Thanks to everyone for your help.:wine:


Dianne, I'm glad you were able to get this resolved. Now, as for getting another harness...I personally prefer to use a harness Bailey can wear for walks and also in the car. The one I have for him is the EzyDog harness: Dog Harnesses - EzyDog Harness - Chest Plate - EzyDog: The Original Shock Absorbing Leash - Dog Leashes, Collars and Harnesses

To me, it feels pretty sturdy and safe to use in the car, but also comfortable enough for normal use. I also found that he coughs and chokes much less on walks now (he's a big puller and we're working on that) because the chest plate on this harness helps with that.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks, I like it! Can I buy it in the store or do I have to get it online? 



Bailey&Me said:


> Dianne, I'm glad you were able to get this resolved. Now, as for getting another harness...I personally prefer to use a harness Bailey can wear for walks and also in the car. The one I have for him is the EzyDog harness: Dog Harnesses - EzyDog Harness - Chest Plate - EzyDog: The Original Shock Absorbing Leash - Dog Leashes, Collars and Harnesses
> 
> To me, it feels pretty sturdy and safe to use in the car, but also comfortable enough for normal use. I also found that he coughs and chokes much less on walks now (he's a big puller and we're working on that) because the chest plate on this harness helps with that.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Matilda's mommy said:


> we received the girls carseats yesterday, at first I was disappointed because B&B's is abit small for her:blush:, I bought the med size for the girls, couldn't wait to take them on their ride, Matilda loves her's:chili: B&B crys abit but has settled down and does lay in her's but it's snug for her, I wish I would have gotten the lg for B&B.
> Dianne, I had the same problem with the strap being to long, but the car seat is made very sturdy, I couldn't be happier with the quality. I think your strap is wider, I plan on making a wider strap that fits around the seatbelt but I love the carseat:chili: I bought great harnesses at Petco they were on sale:aktion033: so now the girls are ready for their road trip:chili:


Paula, I've got three of the small seats and no matter the size of the dog the seats have worked out well. Like Dianne said, the dogs curl up in a ball anyway.

About a month after 9/11 I took a road trip to Maryland to visit a dog friend and brought my 3 dogs plus 3 rescue dogs with me, with 2 dogs harnessed in each booster seat and horrible traffic jams the whole way. The worst of the traffic was approaching the Fort McHenry Tunnel in Delaware but thankfully it was late and all the dogs were curled up and sleeping. Because of all the heightened security only two lanes of the tunnel were open and every car was being inspected before entering. Well, the poor State Trooper who got to shine his flashlight into my car. Little did he know that there were six sleeping dogs about to be rudely awakened by his flashlight. He shined his light, the dogs all jumped up and started barking, and the poor guy looked like he was going to have heart failure. Luckily he recovered quickly, burst out laughing, and called every other Trooper over to take a look. I thought I was going to to out of my mind with all the barking!! So even though you think the seats look small the dogs will do just fine.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Thanks, I like it! Can I buy it in the store or do I have to get it online?


You should be able to find it at a store nearby...both my local stores (Doggone Natural and Whole Pet Central) carry this brand. The chains, Petsmart and Petco don't.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks for the giggle Mary...I loved that story!:HistericalSmiley:



MaryH said:


> Paula, I've got three of the small seats and no matter the size of the dog the seats have worked out well. Like Dianne said, the dogs curl up in a ball anyway.
> 
> About a month after 9/11 I took a road trip to Maryland to visit a dog friend and brought my 3 dogs plus 3 rescue dogs with me, with 2 dogs harnessed in each booster seat and horrible traffic jams the whole way. The worst of the traffic was approaching the Fort McHenry Tunnel in Delaware but thankfully it was late and all the dogs were curled up and sleeping. Because of all the heightened security only two lanes of the tunnel were open and every car was being inspected before entering. Well, the poor State Trooper who got to shine his flashlight into my car. Little did he know that there were six sleeping dogs about to be rudely awakened by his flashlight. He shined his light, the dogs all jumped up and started barking, and the poor guy looked like he was going to have heart failure. Luckily he recovered quickly, burst out laughing, and called every other Trooper over to take a look. I thought I was going to to out of my mind with all the barking!! So even though you think the seats look small the dogs will do just fine.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Hmmmm, maybe my vet or the groomer has them. We don't have a local pet store around here, only the chain stores. There is one in the indoor mall, maybe they have it. I'll call...thanks!!!



Bailey&Me said:


> You should be able to find it at a store nearby...both my local stores (Doggone Natural and Whole Pet Central) carry this brand. The chains, Petsmart and Petco don't.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I use the easy rider safety harness and bought it at Petsmart - last one I bought was over a year ago when I got Tessa.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks, I'll go look at that too.:thumbsup:



maggieh said:


> I use the easy rider safety harness and bought it at Petsmart - last one I bought was over a year ago when I got Tessa.


----------

